# seeking partner Extreme age regression RP (MalexFemale or MalexHerm)



## Inkblooded (Mar 27, 2018)

hello i am looking for a partner for extreme age regression, where my character will be age regress downwards until it becomes a fetus, and then you will unbirth it (by egg or womb it is your choice) and treat it as your son.

obviously as this involves unbirthing your character must be either female or a hermaphrodite. hermaphrodites can be male appearing, as long as they have a uterus they can unbirth it (or egg-laying equivalent)

thanks for reading, i have discord


----------



## ktezera (Mar 28, 2018)

Hiya! You still looking for a player?


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 5, 2018)

I'd love to do this!


----------

